#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  API Q2 - what is it all about?

## engineer79

Does anyone here heard of API Q2? Seems like some quality management rules - however, I've yet to come across companies / contractors implementing them.



If a company is ISO 9001:2008 compliant, is there any value-add to certify to API Q2?See More: API Q2 - what is it all about?

----------


## philby

Here is API Q2 if anyone wants it.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## arirosyadi

link has broken, can give other link ?

----------

